# Update: Suns sign Michael Redd



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOL



> The Suns could use a pure-shooting off guard whose unattached and has an All-Star resume. And there is one available.
> 
> Michael Redd, who has a scary knee history, worked out for the Suns at US Airways Center on Tuesday, and the Suns are considering signing the 32-year-old to address their need for scoring and shooting.
> 
> ...


 http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...uns-michael-redd-works-out.html#ixzz1htXzDqKU


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> paulcoro The #Suns signed guard Michael Redd today to address offensive woes. Twice-operated knee has wear-and-tear but not enough to deter them.


Paul Coro


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wanted him on the Pacers before the start of the season, but after seeing a couple games I'm glad we didn't pick him up. I wouldn't want to replace anyone on the roation with him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, you guys are stacked there.


This just reeks of desperation and it's only been 2 games. But hopefully, they continue to suck. Time for a rebuild.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We just got a shooter. Thank god. I was hating Brown in the games at all. He is a wasted of space.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We should have picked him up. I don't think we're tanking hard enough so far.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't say I have seen the real Michael redd in about three years, so I don't know what he is going to give you, but I have seen the current Phoenix sun's and I van guarantee he won't make you any worse right now


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL This was the move that I wanted 4 years ago when we needed the 2 guard that could replace JJ (pre J-Rich).

Whatever. Just don't mess around and win any games, Michael.


----------

